# Venomous lizard bites



## Wim (Dec 11, 2007)

There are approx. 3000 different species of lizards, but fortunately only two of them are venomous.

These 2 venomous ones are the beaded lizard (Heloderma horridum) of southwestern Mexico and the gila monster (Heloderma suspectum) of southern Arizona and New Mexico.

These reptiles may be identified by their tuberculated skin, stumpy tails and colouring.

Gila monsters are mottled salmon pink and black, whereas beaded lizards are black and yellow.

They are usually 20-30 inches(=50-75 cm) in length. Fortunately, they seldom attack people, but when they do so they bite tenaciously.

Their venom is not injected into the wound, as is the case with snakes, but merely flows into it. Paralysis, difficulty in breathing and convulsions may occur, but fatalities are extremely rare.


----------



## mjs_geckos (May 9, 2008)

Ouch......I never knew there were venomous lizards!!!!


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

i think you will find that bearded dragons do have venom but its very mild and it would have to have a good chew to effect.Please tell me if im wrong


----------



## BarryM (May 18, 2008)

No,your not wrong at all,in fact many of the agamid species carry a mild venom which aids digestion.It is so mild however,to show any reaction in humans you would need to be allergic to it.


----------



## BarryM (May 18, 2008)

Wim said:


> Their venom is not injected into the wound, as is the case with snakes, but merely flows into it. Paralysis, difficulty in breathing and convulsions may occur, but fatalities are extremely rare.


Many snakes also use the same delivery system,basically a groove that runs down a set of rear teeth or 'back fangs',the False water cobra for example.They carry a very similar venom to that of the timber rattlesnake,but lack the delivery system.If they do get a chance to 'chew' this venom into a wound it can have some very nasty effects.The Boiga,or Cat snakes also have rear fangs,along with some very commonly kept snakes in the pet trade including the Western Hognose snake.


----------



## hertz32 (May 24, 2008)

yep thats right the poison in the ghila monster is mostly bactiria


----------

